# case fan question



## razor111 (Jul 31, 2006)

hi,I have just purchased an asrock 939sli32-esata2 mobo. It only has 1cpu fan and 1 case fan conector but I'd like to install 2 case fans-1 exhaust and 1 intake.Any idea how I can conect 2 case fans with only 1 available chassis fan connector???     razor111


----------



## randomperson21 (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to TPU!

There isn't a way that i'm aware of to attach two fans to 1 three pin connector.
But it is possible to buy 3 pin to 4 pin molex adapter. Essentially, it allows you to run your fan off a standard 4 pin molex plug. Often, fans come with these adapters already, and you can plug them in directly to your psu. These adapters should only cost about 2-3 bucks from your local computer retailer.

hope that helps!


----------



## razor111 (Jul 31, 2006)

*thanks*

I appreciate the tip on the molex connector,Ill give it a go.thanks again...razor111


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 31, 2006)

Random is spot on but also you can get a 4 pin molex connector to 2 x 12V and 2 x 5V 3 pin "plugs", well you certainly can in the UK, I actually got one free with my Zalman Fatality


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 31, 2006)

Those came with my Zalman too, it's basically 4 fan connectors, two that are 12v, and two that are 5v, and they connect to one 4-pin molex...I'm sure there are others of similar kind(maybe different configurations) too.

Welcome to TPU!
Enjoy your stay, and we hope you stay for a while!


----------



## randomperson21 (Jul 31, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> Random is spot on but also you can get a 4 pin molex connector to 2 x 12V and 2 x 5V 3 pin "plugs", well you certainly can in the UK, I actually got one free with my Zalman Fatality



oooh yeah. got one for my vf700. little dongle-thingy. those are cool, but personally i don't like them. sorta messy and they remind me of little squid-thingys. but they're extremely effective.

didn't know you could just buy those though.

or you could pick up one of those little fan bus thingies. haven't tried one, but they look cool.

or a bay mountible fan controller. like the ultra 7 fan lcd fan controller i'm getting today! woo! 
ok i'm done.


----------



## razor111 (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks for the 'fan bus' idea.just got one and i'm good to go!  ready for stupid question #2???  my new 'aluminus' case dosn't have any front panel audio connection directions.
It has 2 of (earL), 2 of (earR),micpower,micin,and 1 ground. My asrock 939sli32 mobo's front panel audio header (hd audio1) has : grd, presense #, mic_ret, out_ret,mic2_L , mic2_R , out2_R , j_sence,and out2_L . It's like stuffin apples into an orange box!!! can anyone help me cipher this out??? What is 'ear' anyway..... yours in all my confusion...razor. 









#2???


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 14, 2006)

you should get a fan controller they are like 12 bucks for a pritty decent one two, and you can hook like 4 fans to it

http://www.xoxide.com/subl4poblred.html


----------



## bcracer220 (Aug 17, 2006)

i dont like fan controllers cuz they make what should be done automatically, manual. check out this page:

http://www.svc.com/conad.html

basically there is a 3 prong splitter but i dont rly recommend it cuz it could damage ur motherboard. just get the 4 pin adapter to 3 and plug it in the loop, its what i use and it seems to work well. (clearly u wont be able to control it via software) but heres the link:

http://www.svc.com/3pinto4pinad.html

imo this is the best:

http://www.svc.com/tp-101.html

it lets u plug up to 8 fans in. and it has a software utility that u can set to auto or manual which will then control the fans. gl

bcracer220


----------



## Toby Ireland (Oct 30, 2006)

I had this same problem once with my Mainboard overheating to around 65 degrees celcius, and i only had one fan port on my motherboard so i went and bought a few Power supply connection to fan connection adapters, and i now have 5 chassis fans..! had to drill new holes to mount them though. i now have a mainboard temperature of about 40 degrees celcius in the same conditions..!


----------



## Agility (Oct 30, 2006)

I've bought fans from thermaltake and they give the 4pin power plug to directly connect to your PSU. Does your two fans come with the casing? If you've bought them both i guess you've been ripped =\


----------



## Carcenomy (Oct 30, 2006)

razor111 said:


> thanks for the 'fan bus' idea.just got one and i'm good to go!  ready for stupid question #2???  my new 'aluminus' case dosn't have any front panel audio connection directions.
> It has 2 of (earL), 2 of (earR),micpower,micin,and 1 ground. My asrock 939sli32 mobo's front panel audio header (hd audio1) has : grd, presense #, mic_ret, out_ret,mic2_L , mic2_R , out2_R , j_sence,and out2_L . It's like stuffin apples into an orange box!!! can anyone help me cipher this out??? What is 'ear' anyway..... yours in all my confusion...razor.
> 
> #2???



On your board:
Mic_ret, Mic2_L and Mic2_R are a stereo signal set - left and right signal, plus the return signal. Out2_R, Out2_L and Out_Ret are the headphone set. Not sure on the J_sence?

On your case...
Now that's another story, god only knows for sure - well god, the manufacturer and someone armed with a bell meter. If you can get your hands on a multimeter with a continuity meter or bell meter, try just checking which wires come from where in the connectors - the end of the plug is left, middle is right and the longest part of the shank is the ground signal. Track 'em from socket to wire, then attach appropriately to your board. 

Sorry I can't help more than that, might be able to with some pics or more information - but see how ya go anyways.


----------

